# Thermaltake View 51 Tempered Glass Snow ARGB Edition: opinions?



## 80251 (May 5, 2022)

This case seems like a copy of the infamously expensive Cooler Master HAF 700 EVO except much, much cheaper. Anyone have any opinions on it? I'm mostly interested in it because it allows for nearly unimpeded airflow to the videocard.


----------



## X71200 (May 5, 2022)

It's basically a closed top model View Thermaltake with a glass front. Overpriced, could do better for the cash.


----------



## 80251 (May 5, 2022)

X71200 said:


> It's basically a closed top model View Thermaltake with a glass front. Overpriced, could do better for the cash.


Any suggestions? I'm looking for a case designed for air cooling with as much unimpeded airflow to a horizontally mounted videocard as possible.


----------



## X71200 (May 5, 2022)

https://pcpartpicker.com/product/WBVG3C/corsair-4000d-airflow-atx-mid-tower-case-cc-9011201-ww
		


You can put more fans to your liking, my miner buddy has a few of these chugging.


----------



## 80251 (May 5, 2022)

Unfortunately, my 1080ti has a 127x50mm fan with a 50mm shroud attached (and another 12x38mm fan with a 38mm shroud). It's tough finding a case that'll accommodate it and the 1080ti.


----------



## X71200 (May 5, 2022)

Use good, regular 25mm fans like P12's. Not a lot of point in trying to stack those in tbh.


----------



## 80251 (May 5, 2022)

The 127mm fans aren't stacked they have shrouds attached, which increases the static pressure and eliminates any dead air spots underneath the fan motors.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2022)

Can you keep the questions down to 1 topic you have another relating to tempered glass, then 2 or 3 SATA related ones


----------



## X71200 (May 5, 2022)

You can get enough static pressure with regular fans and without that method. Just get good fans. You don't need an insane amount of pressure unless you have a Monsta form of rad which is as thick as a case.


----------



## 80251 (May 5, 2022)

Air cooling is directly proportional to the amount of airflow. I need all the flow I can get to cool this overclocked 1080ti


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2022)

AeroCool Xpredator-X3 White Edition ATX Mid Tower Computer Case SPCC Stl tv2001  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AeroCool Xpredator-X3 White Edition ATX Mid Tower Computer Case SPCC Stl tv2001 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				






80251 said:


> Air cooling is directly proportional to the amount of airflow. I need all the flow I can get to cool this overclocked 1080ti


I use the full tower version with my R9 290 VaporX. It has water cooling provisions

Get on Ebay and start looking for Cooler master HAF even.


----------



## X71200 (May 5, 2022)

Heatsinks have certain amount of pressure rates that they peak out at. Just blowing all the air you can will not always drastically perform better. You need a good case, not botch up methods of cooling GPU.


----------



## 80251 (May 6, 2022)

A video card is more than just a heatsink, airflow also cools the VRM's and VRAM, in which case high static pressure would mean more of that airflow can get through the heatsink and make a difference there.

ATM it's between the Thermaltake View 51 and the Coolermaster HAF 700 EVO, which is $$$.


----------



## kapone32 (May 6, 2022)

80251 said:


> A video card is more than just a heatsink, airflow also cools the VRM's and VRAM, in which case high static pressure would mean more of that airflow can get through the heatsink and make a difference there.
> 
> ATM it's between the Thermaltake View 51 and the Coolermaster HAF 700 EVO, which is $$$.


Save your money and get the Deepcool Matrixx 55 for cheap but the Corsair 4000D has pretty good innovations that make installing a PC a breeze and comes with 2 fans. The thing about cases though are sometimes it's best to just pick your top 3 brands and sort by price.









						Antec NX Series NX260, 3 x 120mm ARGB Fans Included, 360mm Radiator Support, Mesh Front Panel & Tempered Glass Side Panel ATX Mid-Tower Gaming Case - Newegg.com
					

Buy Antec NX Series NX260, 3 x 120mm ARGB Fans Included, 360mm Radiator Support, Mesh Front Panel & Tempered Glass Side Panel ATX Mid-Tower Gaming Case with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## bonehead123 (May 6, 2022)

80251 said:


> because it allows for nearly unimpeded airflow to the videocard.


If this is your primary concern, there are lots of other cases out there that also do not impede air flow to the GPU....

However, if you like TT's stuff, check out the TT900 supertower....it is a giant case by any definition, and in the same price range, but allows so many different cooling configurations (including WC & AIO) you will wear out your brain just trying to come up with new ones...

I had one for several years, and ended up with 17x 140MM fans total, 4x of which were on a 560mm push-pull AIO rad using a custom modded mounting arrangement + 1 moar in a non-typical modded mounting position, just cause I could


----------



## 80251 (May 6, 2022)

The Thermaltake Tower 900 is a monstrous case and a hernia inducing lift I'm sure.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 6, 2022)

80251 said:


> The Thermaltake Tower 900 is a monstrous case and a hernia inducing lift I'm sure.



What sort of price tag are you looking at for the View 51? From what I see here it's like $250CAD.

At that price I would just go with the Fractal Torrent (~$270CAD?) - it's hard to ask for any more airflow than is available in that case. Already reviewed to be a great airflow case, just expensive (but so is the View 51).


----------



## cvaldes (May 6, 2022)

OP should consider the Lian-Li Lancool II Mesh Performance mid-tower case.









						Lian Li Lancool II Mesh Performance Review: What a Winner Looks Like
					

A great chassis for continuously changing builds




					www.tomshardware.com
				




The PSU door on the bottom is perforated for air flow and you can put two 120mm fans on the shroud above the PSU to blow air directly onto the GPU.

Since I don't use 3.5" HDDs in my systems anymore, I removed the HDD cage. I'm currently using an Arctic Liquid Freezer 360mm AIO in the front. The top has two 140mm exhaust fans. With the two PSU shroud fans plus the one of the back, that's a total of 8 fans, none of which spin faster than 1000 rpm based on my current fan curves.

This case includes a fan hub with a 3-speed switch mounted on the top. I just keep my in the auto setting and let the motherboard handle the fans via UEFI settings.


----------



## freeagent (May 6, 2022)

X71200 said:


> Heatsinks have certain amount of pressure rates that they peak out at.


Brute force works well. But I have not noticed any kind of peak out pressure. Usually the limitation is the coldplate contact and/or heat pipe capacity.


----------



## X71200 (May 6, 2022)

What I meant was, heatsinks tend to perform to a certain degree the best. Like a good fan + good heatsink will already perform good.

Sure, putting a Delta and blowing it moon will make it perform better. but not at a cost worth the while.


----------



## freeagent (May 6, 2022)

You don’t have to run them fast all the time. They can perform like regular fans until you set them free.
Anywhoo..


----------



## X71200 (May 6, 2022)

Yeah obviously and they'll push more pressure too but still, is unnecessary. Not to mention the hassles of large fans and having to use controllers, whatnot.

Leading back to my previous post before that, I'd suggest the Lancool as well. It's a great case and not too expensive either. The OP doesn't actually need the kind of frankenstein cooling he's willing to opt for.


----------



## bonehead123 (May 6, 2022)

80251 said:


> The Thermaltake Tower 900 is a monstrous case and a hernia inducing lift I'm sure.


no pain, no gain, as they say, HAHAHAH ......

But yes, you are correct, it weighs almost 55lbs *WITHOUT* any components inside....  when my build was done it was right at 73lbs....


----------



## kapone32 (May 6, 2022)

bonehead123 said:


> no pain, no gain, as they say, HAHAHAH ......
> 
> But yes, you are correct, it weighs almost 55lbs *WITHOUT* any components inside....  when my build was done it was right at 73lbs....


Holy Sh#% that was the same weight as my Thermatake Level20 XT. That was a limitless case.


----------



## 80251 (May 6, 2022)

The value of the convective heat xfer coefficient is directly proportional to BOTH the velocity of the medium as well as its mass. You increase the velocity of the medium (air) the heat xfer coefficient increases.



bonehead123 said:


> no pain, no gain, as they say, HAHAHAH ......
> 
> But yes, you are correct, it weighs almost 55lbs *WITHOUT* any components inside....  when my build was done it was right at 73lbs....


Damn, that's heavier than my old 20" CRT was and that thing was a workout bringing to LAN parties.


----------

